# Summer Cut



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Mommy made me get my summer cut because it is so hot! Meez thinking I am ready for the 4th of July -without fireworks. :w00t:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He looks adorable. Good luck over the 4th. Luck narks at the neighbor's closing their car door, but he sleeps right through fireworks - doesn't faze him at all.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Boo ... you look simply adorable!:wub:

The fireworks don't bother Snowball ... but, they bother me when neighbors shoot them off in the middle of the night! 

Mags ... Happy 4th to you and your family!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Mags, I love, love, love Boo's cut!!! Maggie is terrified of the fire works. We have quite a show in our neighborhood and you can see them clearly from our back porch. I always stay inside and hold Maggie until they are over. She's okay if I'm holding her. The sad things is they always have them on July 3rd which is Maggie's birthday. I always tell her it's not every dog that gets a very special fire works show for their birthday, but she is not impressed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Boo, you look wonderful in your haircut! You are such a handsome Chrisman boy  

Zooey and I are not looking forward to the fireworks. Has anyone heard of Sileo? It's a new drug for noise induced fear that my poodle peeps mentioned. I'm going to ask about it for Zooey.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I know - Boo's birthday is New Years Eve so we are in the same boat. The hard part is they don't just do it on one night. It is like a week of ****.




maggie's mommy said:


> Mags, I love, love, love Boo's cut!!! Maggie is terrified of the fire works. We have quite a show in our neighborhood and you can see them clearly from our back porch. I always stay inside and hold Maggie until they are over. She's okay if I'm holding her. The sad things is they always have them on July 3rd which is Maggie's birthday. I always tell her it's not every dog that gets a very special fire works show for their birthday, but she is not impressed.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I saw that advertised too. Let me know if it works. 



zooeysmom said:


> Boo, you look wonderful in your haircut! You are such a handsome Chrisman boy
> 
> Zooey and I are not looking forward to the fireworks. Has anyone heard of Sileo? It's a new drug for noise induced fear that my poodle peeps mentioned. I'm going to ask about it for Zooey.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I love it:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Love Boo's new "do"!!! And our Tiffany (Cat) is scared to death of fireworks. Hopefully they won't be going off here in our little neighborhood this year.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Auntie Sherry Loves Boo's new cut! I need some lovey's from that boy! So funny, my two chase the fireworks! I mean I don't let them off the deck, but they perch themselves up like, what's that!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very handsome! Fireworks are going off right now and my two are sleeping through it!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow he is so handsome! Love his new look.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Mommy made me get my summer cut because it is so hot! Meez thinking I am ready for the 4th of July -without fireworks. :w00t:


Oh my gosh...you are one gorgeous Boo!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> Mommy made me get my summer cut because it is so hot! Meez thinking I am ready for the 4th of July -without fireworks. :w00t:


Boo, you are so handsome!! Teddy recently got the same cut you do..he loves it because it makes him look more manly..:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just catching up. I love Boo's cut!!!!:wub:


----------

